# Emojis



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2019)

It seems that the thumbs up emoji is no longer working. You can see the broken link there.





Also, is it possible to expand the number of emojis? I know there is one I look for sometimes and it isn't there. Though for now, I can't seem to remember what it is.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 4, 2019)

The original emoji (actually, they're called "smilies" in this software) was a link to a graphics file on another site, which apparently has gone dead.  I've now replaced the thumb up smilie with one stored here on our server.


And yes, we can add smilies.  But my crystal ball isn't working today to know what you're looking for.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks you dioxide45, for bringing the emojis (smiles) to Makai Guy attention today.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2019)

we are long overdue for an upgrade to the forum software, i hope to make that leap later in the year during our "slow time" in oct/nov.

i believe it has a bunch more features they have been developing for xenforo for quite some time.


----------

